# Somebody please talk about grouse hunting!



## D&amp;D

You guys are killing me! Will somebody please say something about how your hunting is going this year? There's barely been a half dozen new posts on this forum the entire month!

All kidding aside, we're heading that way on Friday and I guess I'm just getting a little antsy. Although we'll hunt waterfowl for a few days, we're mainly coming for the prairie birds! Please don't offer any specifics (unless you're feeling generous enough for a PM), but I would like to know how you guys have been doing. Are the hun numbers truly up this year? If you hunt sharpies regularly, how has this year compared to the last few?

Thanks again to all who have offered advise in the past. I only get to make one good trip each fall and this will be my second straight year to ND. We've been to several states over the years and I have to say it's hard to top ND. Nothing but gracious and courteous people everywhere we went. I met some folks that I can't wait to see again this year.

Take care, good hunting, and be safe. See you guys in less than a week!


----------



## nomrcy

As far as I can tell from where I have been hunting this year-numbers are up. I have laid my eyes on more Sharpies this year than I have in a long time. Huns are still around-but you have to look harder for them. Shot a few while Prairie Chicken and Pheasant hunting-but you might starve if you are looking soley for this little bird. I have done really well Sharpie hunting this year-better than ever. I hunt primarily Southwest of Bismarck, but have seen a fair number North of Valley City too.


----------



## njsimonson

Sharpies in the SE are up. Where are you headed to hunt?

More importantly...and a lot of information hinges on this: Are you a Vols fan? :lol:


----------



## KEN W

Lots of Sharps this year....can't get within rifle range anymore.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN

This was my first trip to ND. I'm a novice at hunting Sharptail Grouse, but one thing I did notice was that my French Britt would stop and point them at a distance of maybe ten yards. I don't know if their scent was stronger than a Pheasant or what, but he almost always locked up on them at a greater distance than he did on Pheasants and Huns.

Also, they would scurry off before taking flight. One thing unusual was that there were always two or three stragglers that would hold tight. The dog would race around until he pinpointed them and most times these were the birds we would connect with as they were closer. A local claimed that our birds were young birds. Perhaps that explains why they didn't flush with the flock.

So I would suggest if you don't have a dog and you flush a flock of Sharpies that you move around in the area where the main flock flushed from. You probably will kick up a straggler or two.


----------



## KEN W

There are almost always a few late stragglers.Not something new.That's why....always reload after jumping the flock.


----------



## DustinS

Lots of sharpies around our farm this year (more than average). They seemed to be bunched up in greater numbers a little earlier than usual also. One flock of more than one hundred got up while I was pheasant hunting and I am not exaggerating.


----------



## D&amp;D

Great picture Crazy Horse. Now I'm really dying to go! You have a really nice-looking dog - he looks just like one that a friend of mine has. I have a setter and a spaniel, so I've got the pointing and the flushing parts covered.

I have to say, it's amazing that your dog got to within 10 yards of any sharpies. My experience in both North and South Dakota has led me to full chokes in both barrels and 1 1/4 oz #6 shot. Like Ken said - hard to get within rifle range. Most of the birds we got last year were those stragglers you mentioned. Often times we didn't even shoot at the initial flush. That is unless you were feeling good about an 80 yard shot!

Thanks for all the replies. Anyone have any more pictures? I've almost gotten my fix! Only 3 days until departure...


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN

Heres another photo. I was using a 20ga CZ-Ringneck SxS by Huglu and Fiocchi #5s, 1oz load.
That's Black Butte in the background.


----------



## redlabel

D&D said:


> Great picture Crazy Horse. Now I'm really dying to go! You have a really nice-looking dog - he looks just like one that a friend of mine has. I have a setter and a spaniel, so I've got the pointing and the flushing parts covered.


I think you're going to have a great time, especially someone that hunts with a springer and setter.

[siteimg]5361[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5362[/siteimg]

The setter is looking at the calendar so she can tell the springer when hunting starts.


----------



## taddy1340

Numbers seem to be up in most areas. Good luck in trying to get close to them this time of year. I've seen them flush 100 yards out, no matter how quiet you are. They are very skittish. But like most said, there are a few stragglers.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## nomrcy

September 2006


----------

